# Papst will uns Warhammer verbieten



## ProGamerrVonSkill (9. März 2009)

Als ich das gelesen hab wurde mir schlecht hat der mann sie noch alle am sender wir sollen lieber durchweichte pringels fressen okay die server haben atm paar probleme aber deshalb verzicht ich sicher nich auf mein pc.

Was haltet ihr von solchen boykottmassnahmen

Edit by Ahramanyu:
http://www.gamestar.de/news/branche/195439...r.html#comments


----------



## XSlayerX (9. März 2009)

Habe mal eine richtig geile Sig gelesen wo drin stand 
: Religionskriege sind Kriege zwischen Erwachsenen wo es darum geht wer den cooleren imaginären Freund hat.

Und von solchen Leuten wollen wir uns was verbieten lassen?
Auserdem welche Regierung macht den bei son nem crap mit^^? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ahramanyu (9. März 2009)

Link mit Quellenangabe per PM an mich, danke.

~closed

Wieder offen, Quellenangabe wurde in den Eröffnungsbeitrag hineineditiert. Ich bemerke, dass es sicht nicht um ein Verbot des Papstes handelt.
Also, diskutiert anständig.

/verschieb in Gott und die Welt


----------



## Karvon (9. März 2009)

Soo jetzt is es geklärt...danke Ahramanyu!

Der Papst würd das nie tun, der spielt doch selber!* 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


*


----------



## deccpqcc (9. März 2009)

hab nachgeschaut. er ist ja nur gegen emails, sms, messenger und videospiele.
WAR-spielen und auch forumschreiben zählen also weiterhin als korrektes, gottesfürchtiges verhalten.


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (9. März 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> hab nachgeschaut. er ist ja nur gegen emails, sms, messenger und videospiele.
> WAR-spielen und auch forumschreiben zählen also weiterhin als korrektes, gottesfürchtiges verhalten.



Was ist warhammer denn ein kreutzzug oder wie^^?


----------



## deccpqcc (9. März 2009)

es ist kein videospiel.


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (9. März 2009)

deccpqcc schrieb:


> es ist kein videospiel.



aso es ist ein computer spiel soso


----------



## neo1986 (9. März 2009)

Super also tut das ihr katholiken was euer Papst sagt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (9. März 2009)

neo1986 schrieb:


> Super also tut das ihr katholiken was euer Papst sagt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



das würde das rumgelagge auf ere sicher unterbinden


----------



## Falathrim (9. März 2009)

Um einen der ersten Kommentare auf dem Link zu zitieren:



> Okay, hiermit gelobe ich meine Spiele nicht mehr zu essen.


----------



## spectrumizer (9. März 2009)

Wo steht da was von "verbieten wollen"? Und wo steht da was von Warhammer? Ich lese da nur, dass er die Menschen dazu auffordert, in der Fastenzeit auf Videospiele zu verzichten.

In meinen Augen ist das 'ne Empfehlung, an die ich mich halten kann, wenn ich will.


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (9. März 2009)

http://www.heise.de/newsticker/Katholische.../meldung/134163


und weiter gehts es läuft ein komplott gegen uns ich rufe hiermit auf aus der kirche auszutretten sonst finanzieren wir ja unsere eigene noob zukunft


----------



## Schwartenmaster (9. März 2009)

Da ich mich schon nicht an das traditionelle Fleischfasten halte, werde ich einen Teufel tun und meinen PC aus lassen.


----------



## Oonâgh (9. März 2009)

Verbot ist irgendwie.. recht hart ausgedrückt.

Ganz abgesehen davon, dass der Verzicht auf diese Medien teils garnicht möglich wäre. 
Beispielsweise in Firmen oder ähnlichen Branchen, die etwas größer sind und mal eben nicht was kurz per Gespräch oder Brief abklären.
Im privaten Haushalt ist das schon eher möglich, aber wer sich nun wirklich dran hält, naja... Weiss ich ja nicht.
Ich persönlich werde es NICHT tun, denn sicherlich ist die katholische Kirche nicht gerade die liebste und beste Organisation, die wir alle kennen. Nicht aus Protest, eher empfinde ich es als nicht notwendig, auf diese Medien zu verzichten.

Für Leute, die damit eh wenig zu tun haben, wird es kein Problem sein, aber das sind heute sehr viele und ich glaube, dass das möglicherweise dem Gläubigen in seinem Glauben was bringt, wie auch immer das sein wird, aber garantiert nicht allem anderen, dadurch würde wohl eher ein dicker Haufen Chaos entstehen.

Der Sinn des Fastens ist ja, auf etwas zentrales im Leben zu verzichten, aber das wäre teils so, als würde ich sagen, cool ich esse heute nicht mehr.
Etwas überspitzt, aber in manchen Bereichen trifft das durchaus zu. Und das sollte ja nicht der Sinn der Sache sein.
Daher meiner Meinung nach nicht gerade der sinnvollste Aufruf der Zeiten Oo

LG


----------



## spectrumizer (9. März 2009)

ProGamerrVonSkill schrieb:


> ich rufe hiermit auf aus der kirche auszutretten sonst finanzieren wir ja unsere eigene noob zukunft


Und ich rufe dich hiermit auf, keinen geistigen Durchfall zu produzieren.


----------



## Thront (9. März 2009)

was ich ja mal genial finde:


papst ruft auf zum medienfasten... über fernsehn, internet und radio 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Huntermoon (9. März 2009)

Jeder Tag ohne Warhammer ist ein guter Tag...


----------



## Berghammer71 (9. März 2009)

Huntermoon schrieb:


> Jeder Tag ohne Warhammer ist ein guter Tag...



Kann ich bestätigen, ich komm dann wieder zum aufräumen.


----------



## Minastirit (9. März 2009)

der papst ist nur ein mensch ..
vlt einer der bei gewissen menschen geliebt wird .. aber sonst ein MENSCH
das heisst er kann sagen was er will .. das gesetzt = verbot
wenn der was sagt .. schön für ihn .. 

wenn er sagt alle schwarzen sollen erschossen werden tuts auch keiner oder? (ich hoffs mal das es keiner tut ..)

hach zum glück geh ich nimmer in die kirche und bin dort ausgetreten 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ProGamerrVonSkill (9. März 2009)

trotzdem sollte man den papst nich finazieren er produziert nur müll und kostet ein vermögen da is mir jeder harzer lieber


----------



## Nofel (9. März 2009)

So ich werde dann mal mein Handy bis Ostern aus lassen. Mal sehen was passiert wenn nachts mal ein Server runter fährt oder eine Sicherung nicht weiter läuft. Aber mal wieder eine Nacht durchschlafen wäre schön.


----------



## sTereoType (9. März 2009)

7 wochen ohne moderne Medien , der hat sie doch nicht alle. selbst der vatikaan dürfte ohne all das alles nicht mehr auskommen.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2009)

Wie viele Beweise brauchen die Leute noch, um zu erkennen, dass Religion die Intelligenz der Menschen zerstört? oO (Mal davon abgesehen, dass es längst nicht der einzige Faktor ist, aber darum gehts ja jetzt nicht)


----------



## Geige (9. März 2009)

das sagt er nun wirklich jedes jahr also kein grund
sich aufzuregen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2009)

Mir ist eigentlich egal, was der sagt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2009)

Ich bin nicht katholisch puuh...^^  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Syane (9. März 2009)

Wo steht da eigentlich genau das er explizit "warhammer" verbieten will ^^? 

Ansonsten ..ohne moderne Medien kommt die Menscheit nimmer aus ...nichtmal der Vatikan!


----------



## Tabuno (9. März 2009)

Syane schrieb:


> Wo steht da eigentlich genau das er explizit "warhammer" verbieten will ^^?
> 
> Ansonsten ..ohne moderne Medien kommt die Menscheit nimmer aus ...nichtmal der Vatikan!


Weil der Threadersteller wahrschenilich ein katholischer Warhammer Online Nerd ist. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 (nicht ernst gemeint^^)


----------



## dalai (9. März 2009)

Who cares, das Alien mit den weissen Haaren /Ratze hat wieder mal etwas gesagt, die Medien haben das Thema aufgegfriffen und übertreiben mal wieder. Ausserdem handelt es sich hier nicht um ein Verbot, sondern um einen Aufruf an alle Christen.

Wenn es vor ein paar hundert jahrenschon internet etc. gegeben häät, hätte die Kirche vielleicht noch genug Macht für so ein Verbot, heutzutage aber nicht mehr.

Oder andere Theorie: Ratzinger macht ein Internetverbot für alle Christen, in der zwischenzeit kann Ratze auf dem Menschenleeren Privatserver des Vatikans ganz alleine Gold farmen, weil ja niemand spielen darf^^


----------



## Zonalar (9. März 2009)

Anderen Spielern in War Indirekt die Fresse polieren zu können... Da hab ich nix dagegen^^
Is immernoch besser als den Schulrivalen eins in die Fresse zu hauen.

Was meint ihr? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



PS: Ich bin Christ, aber das tut nix zur Sache.


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2009)

Da wird sich doch eh keiner dran halten. ^^
Und vorallem nicht der Papst.

@Tonk-Pils: Du hast schon Recht.^^


----------



## Grimgrim (9. März 2009)

Heee Gitschnauzääh,wär is da kleinä Git der sich Papst nännen tut.
Ich glaube äs is nu ein Waaahhg fällig in da Vatikanenz.
Verbrännn moschn tötn hackn.Kaine Gnade däm Impärium. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Skatero (9. März 2009)

Du zählst Papst zum Imperium? Karl Franz hatte ihn verurteilt, aber er suchte sich bei den Verrätern Schutz.
Darum verdient er kein Respekt mehr genau so wenig wie Orks! Tötet sie! Für Karl Franz.


----------



## Senubirath (9. März 2009)

Obwohl.... wenn man sich das Imperium so ansieht hätte der papst eigendlich eine darseins berechtigung.... er hätte ne Schar Hexenjäger um sich und soweit ich mich entsinne sind die generell zwar Imperiums treu aber nicht Kaisertreu... da sie im dienste Sigmars stehen... Gibt bestimmt im War Universum die auch Karl Franz brennen shenen würden 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Wolfner (9. März 2009)

Ich bin wirklich kein besonderer Kirchenmensch, aber ich glaube, was viele hier missverstehen, ist der Sinn von Verzicht.

Hauptsache dann wechseln alle zum Buddhismus oder Konfuzianismus (die bekanntermaßen ja vertreten, sich von jedem weltlichen Besitz frei zu machen), weils ja so in der Mode ist :-B


Das einzigen Problem mit den meisten Religionen sind die Institutionen und deren Fanboys 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dalai (9. März 2009)

Logisch kann Benedikt so etwas durchsetzten, er ist schliesslich Superman


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






Wer die Kirche benötigt um mal eine Zeit lang aufs Internet zu verzichten ist schon ein ziemlicher Suchthaufen. Aber eigentlich eine gute Idee, wenn man sich z.b. sagt, während der fastenzeit rauche ich nicht. Für einen Christen vielleciht Motivation um nachher ganz aufzuhören.


----------



## Thorrak Dun Morogh (9. März 2009)

Dieser Thread ist ein klassisches Beispiel dafür, wie man aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machen kann.
Kaum gibt der Papst den gutgemeinten "Vorschlag" auf elektronische Medien für kurze Zeit zu verzichten, sofort wird gleich "Verbot" geschrieen und die bekannten Hetzpredigen gegen Religion von sich gegeben. 

Aber ihr habt ja Recht. Das nächste Mal wenn mir jemand sagt, ich solle doch mehr Sport machen, rufe ich gleich "Der will mir das Sitzen verbieten".


----------



## Razyl (9. März 2009)

Benji9 schrieb:


> Anderen Spielern in War Indirekt die Fresse polieren zu können... Da hab ich nix dagegen^^
> Is immernoch besser als den Schulrivalen eins in die Fresse zu hauen.
> 
> Was meint ihr?
> ...


Was bist du dann noch hier on? Machs internet aus und Faste 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sTereoType (9. März 2009)

Thorrak schrieb:


> Aber ihr habt ja Recht. Das nächste Mal wenn mir jemand sagt, ich solle doch mehr Sport machen, rufe ich gleich "Der will mir das Sitzen verbieten".


sofern er sagt das du es sieben wochen am stück machen sollst... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

Ihr seid alle so eingebildet in eurem glauben, durch den atheismus etwas besseres zu sein.
Der papst hat es nie verboten.
Er hat nur gesagt, dass fasten ja verzichten bedeutet, und die menschen in dieser zeit freiwillig auf moderne unterhaltungstechnik verzichten koennen und sich selber dadurch helfen.
Und es ist UNTERHALUNGStechnik gemeint, nicht lebenswichtige sachen.

ach  manno in einer geselschaft wie die leute aus dem Gott und die Welt forum laesst sich nicht diskutieren, so selbstverliebt sie sind und wie sie andersdenker ausschliessen.
diskriminirung und so.

ich selber bin kein katholiker, aber glaeubiger christ


----------



## Aromat05 (9. März 2009)

ach der Papst wen interessierts ? für mich ist Religon ne Sekte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
sollen die doch kein pc spielen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 oder Warhmmer 



dragon1 schrieb:


> manno in einer geselschaft wie die leute aus dem Gott und die Welt forum laesst sich nicht diskutieren, so selbstverliebt


 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

vertrauen auf vertrauen


----------



## sTereoType (9. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> Ihr seid alle so eingebildet in eurem glauben, durch den atheismus etwas besseres zu sein.
> Der papst hat es nie verboten.
> Er hat nur gesagt, dass fasten ja verzichten bedeutet, und die menschen in dieser zeit freiwillig auf moderne unterhaltungstechnik verzichten koennen und sich selber dadurch helfen.
> Und es ist UNTERHALUNGStechnik gemeint, nicht lebenswichtige sachen.
> ...


hier behauptet niemand etwas besseres zu sein nur weil er atheist ist.
ich find es halt nur bedeutend logischer , nicht an gott so wie er von christen beschrieben wird zu glauben.
an sich ist der glauben auch was tolles , er bietet vielen menschen halt, aber soetwas wie den papst brauch kein schwein, was genau tut er denn wirklich für sein geld?(egal ist nicht das thema)
und er sagt nicht explizit unterhaltungstechnick sondern(laut dem artikel im ersten link) moderne medien und das ist schon ein ziemlicher unterschied. in einem zeitalter wo alles mit allem und jedem verknüpft ist durch eben diese medien find ich es schon ziemlich frech die leute darum zu bitten 7 wochen auf sie zu verzichten.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

sTereoType schrieb:


> hier behauptet niemand etwas besseres zu sein nur weil er atheist ist.


ok , deine meinung kann ich respektieren, aber zitat



 ToNk-PiLs
  Heute, 16:49
Beitrag #24


Wie viele Beweise brauchen die Leute noch, um zu erkennen, dass Religion die Intelligenz der Menschen zerstört? oO (Mal davon abgesehen, dass es längst nicht der einzige Faktor ist, aber darum gehts ja jetzt nicht)


sind einfach unglaublich...


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> ok , deine meinung kann ich respektieren, aber zitat
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Du scheinst ja nicht selbst denken zu können. (Was meinen Satz unterstützt.)


----------



## Rhokan (9. März 2009)

> Der amtierende Papst Benedikt XVI. hat zur Fastenzeit aufgerufen &#8211; in allen Bereichen.



Ich werde in einem Bereich fasten (so wie ich es schon immer tuhe). Nämlich beim zur Kirche gehn.
Meiner Meinung nach braucht man sowieso keinen Oberschwätzer oder sonst irgendwas um einen Glauben zu haben.


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

ToNk-PiLs schrieb:


> Du scheinst ja nicht selbst denken zu können. (Was meinen Satz unterstützt.)


hihi das sagt ausgerechnet einer, der fanatisch an die darvin theorie glaubt, und alle andersdenkenden beschuldiget.
wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem material befasst, und auch nicht mit argument dafuer s sondern auch gegenargumente beschaeftigt, wuerdest du auch einige grosse probleme in dieser gibt.
naja


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2009)

dragon1 schrieb:


> hihi das sagt ausgerechnet einer, der fanatisch an die darvin theorie glaubt, und alle andersdenkenden beschuldiget.
> wenn man sich ein wenig mit dem material befasst, und auch nicht mit argument dafuer s sondern auch gegenargumente beschaeftigt, wuerdest du auch einige grosse probleme in dieser gibt.
> naja



Auu, jetzt sag mir mal, woher Du Dir das Recht nimmst, zu behaupten, ich glaube *fanatisch* an die Darvin'sche Theorie.

...


Man man man, bin ich froh nicht religiös erzogen worden zu sein.


----------



## Noxiel (9. März 2009)

Ich möchte zum Wohle der Diskussionskultur daran erinnern, dass wir keine verbalen Rundumschläge in der Richtung von Dragon1 und ToNk-PiLs gebrauchen können. Ethische oder atheistische Gruppen mit drögen Stammtischparolen über einen Kamm zu scheren kann nicht Ziel der Diskussion sein und wird in dieser Form auch nicht lange tolleriert.


----------



## Rhokan (9. März 2009)

Darwin schreibt man mit W  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ToNk-PiLs (9. März 2009)

Rhokan schrieb:


> Darwin schreibt man mit W
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Da siehste mal, wie egal mir der eigentlich ist.^^


----------



## dragon1 (9. März 2009)

ok lassen wir die diskussion die bringt uns beiden nichts


----------

